# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Azure Bot Service, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Microsoft Azure

azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/bot-service

----------


## Airicist

Azure Bot Service tutorial | Create chatbots in minutes

Oct 22, 2019




> Azure Bot Service and Bot Framework provide tools to build, test, deploy, and manage intelligent bots all in one place. 
> 
> In this episode I give you introduction to what Azure Bot service and Bot Framework are with few demos using bot service with local development.

----------

